# frasi retoriche



## xeneize

Ciao, avrei una curiosità da chiedervi...
In qualche zona d'Italia si usano frasi "retoriche" tipo queste, che sono frequentissime in Sardegna e considerate standard, normali, e che hanno un significato che è l'opposto di quello che in apparenza dicono?....

esempio:
"già mi piace poco quella ragazza..."
= quella ragazza mi piace un bè! (molto)

"già era poco pesante il tuo amico ieri notte..."
= il tuo amico ieri notte è stato molto pesante, fastidioso!

"già mi convince molto quello che ha detto tua madre..."
= quello che ha detto tua madre non mi ha convinto per niente!

"tanto già me l'ho bevuta la balla che ha raccontato tuo cugino..."
= la balla che mi ha raccontato tuo cugino non l'ho proprio creduta!...

"eh, già ci andrò domani a quella festa..."
= a quella festa non ci andrò MAI, manco se me lo chiedi in greco!!!


etc etc etc...
se ne dicono anche di altri tipi...

comunque, alcune annotazioni:
1) come avrete notato, vanno generalmente (ora non vorrei dire sempre, ma mi pare di sì) precedute da "già", che in alcuni casi può essere ripetuto alla fine, per dare più forza....tipo: "eh, già ci andrò domani a quella festa, già..."...
2) il tono con cui si dicono, a seconda se si vuole o meno fare la cosa indicata, che dunque è, al contrario, negata o affermata, cambia decisamente...
3) sono accompagnate da altre esclamazioni tipiche....
del tipo: se la cosa che viene sminuita in realtà piace, si aggiunge un "ess" o un "cèe", il più delle volte, tipo: "ess, già era poco pesante il tuo amico ieri notte..."
se invece la cosa fatta passare per gradita in realtà non lo è affato, normalmente si mette un esclamazione di fastidio o si antepone "tanto" (o tutte e due)...tipo: "baba, (tanto) già mi convince molto quello che ha detto tua madre...."

Inoltre, le frasi sono tutte in italiano, ossia nell'italiano parlato tutti i giorni in Sardegna, e si possono sentire ovunque, anche all'università (posso testimoniare.....
Però, ci sono tutte, ovviamente tradotte, anche in sardo, con la stessa struttura, ed è dal sardo che sono derivate all'italiano parlato dai sardi...
Poi, ci sono altri elementi che vi possono richiamare l'attenzione:
1) in Sardegna il "già" non è riferito esclusivamemente al passato...Come in sardo, in spagnolo e in altre lingue, anche in italiano qua si usa il "già" per il presente o il futuro...
Si dice: "già mi piace", "già lo farò", "già ci andrò domani"....
indica semplicemente che la cosa si fa o si farà, è un rafforzativo...
Così come il "già" per il passato indica che si è fatta, il criterio è lo stesso...Solo che nell'italiano della penisola si utilizza il "già" solo per il passato, in Sardegna anche per il presente e il futuro...
2) in Sardegna, sempre in italiano, i verbi riflessivi reggono "avere", non "essere".
Esiste anche la forma con "essere", ma qui quella largamente più usata è con "avere": "mi ho comprato..." , "mi ho mangiato..", "mi ho letto..", etc...
Non so se questo esista anche in altre parti nel continente, comunque anche qui rispecchia l'uso che c'è in sardo.

Per quanto vi possa sembrare strano, queste forme qui sono considerate normalissime e corrette, standard, e non vengono mai fatte notare, neppure nella scuola (eccetto, suppongo, da qualche prof continentale, ma non lo so), università compresa.
Io me ne sono accorto abbastanza recentemente, per caso, fuori (in Italia)...
(detto tra noi, fu uno shock quando per la prima volta notai che nel resto d'Italia non si usava "già" riferito al futuro, ancora non riesco a immaginarlo, io non ce la farei mai a farne a meno....

Saluti


----------



## Mariano50

Ciao Xeneize! Ho letto le tue righe e mi è sorto un dubbio:
Nel sardo campidanese esiste un "giai" che corrisponde all'italiano "già" e un "ge(i)" che significa all'incirca "sì che", "sicuro che" oppure per formare (esprimere), seguito dall'indicativo o congiuntivo presente, il futuro.
Un esempio: a giai cumprendiu (ha già capito), ge(i) cumprendidi (certo che capisce). I due non sono intercambiabili avendo significato completamente diverso. Nel parlato quotidiano (in italiano) viene usata l'erronea traduzione "già", caratteristica quasi esclusivamente sarda. Per chi capisce e parla il sardo è una cosa chiarissima, meno per gli altri!!
Saludi e vida!!


----------



## Sicanius

xeneize said:


> Ciao, avrei una curiosità da chiedervi...
> In qualche zona d'Italia si usano frasi "retoriche" tipo queste, che sono frequentissime in Sardegna e considerate standard, normali, e che hanno un significato che è l'opposto di quello che in apparenza dicono?....



E' la prima volta che le sento, e confesso che a sentirle avrei seri problemi a capire che si tratta di frasi ironiche che esprimono il contrario di quello che si dice... Personalmente, le interpreterei secondo il signifcato letterale... 

S.


----------



## xeneize

Salve

Ehh, Sicanius, già lo so che in Sicilia sono frasi di difficile interpretazione...
A parte quello della Sardegna, conosco bene solo l'italiano di Sicilia, e queste frasi le uso spesso lì...
Volevo vedere se pero in qualche altra zona potessero essere capite...
Vediamo se qualcuno mi sa dire qualche cosa...

Grazie per l'annotazione, Mariano.
Non ricordavo questa sfumatura nel campidanese..anche se forse l'ho sentita qualche volta.
Suppongo sia nel campidanese meridionale, perchè in quello dell'Oristanese, che non è lontano da dove sto io, non mi risulta ci sia differenza..
In logudorese non ce n'è neppure, e per questo che in italiano sono rese con "già".
Da noi sono assolutamente intercambiabili..
Sinceramente, non lo so ma non credo che "gei" sia una forma di diverso origine, magari è semplicemente resa foneticamente in modo diverso...io penso che "già" sia l'unica traduzione, considerando anche lo spagnolo, dove "ya" vale con tutti e due i sensi, per questo non è considerata "erronea".
Capisco bene che sia una forma di difficile comprensione per chi non è abituato a usarla.
Saluti


----------



## SunDraw

Decisamente comuni in generale, in ogni lingua (sia detto senza pretese...), sono le espressioni che si usano in senso fondamentalmente ironico per affermare il contrario, generalmente quando si ritiene, o si vuole appunto sottolineare, che la risposta è una sola di per sé evidente.

Per cui direi che chiunque, ovviamente in presenza di contesto sufficiente, saprebbe come interpretare correttamente frasi di quel tipo.

Nello specifico anche per me, cioè per quante ne abbia sentite o lette io, quelli riportati sono modi di dire in sé da intendere locali, ma nient'affatto scandalosi direi. 

Il rispondere "Domani...!" per dire "Mai" essendo comunque direi noto in tutta la penisola, per quanto non più usatissimo (forme più comuni: "Neppure per sogno", "Scordatelo", "Non ci penso nemmeno" "Col cavolo!"...).

O ancora, in risposta a una minaccia risibile rispondere con un "Sai che paura" oppure "Tanto mi fa"...

Peraltro, in riferimento all'impossibilità spesso di potersi fermare "alla lettera" d'una frase, quel "poco" alla sarda mi ha fatto venire in mente il "troppo" in giro da almeno una decina d'anni, a cominciare dai più giovani ma forse ora in calo, in luogo di "molto": così tanto da indurre magari chi stesse imparando l'italiano innanzitutto parlato, come gli immigrati con bassa scolarità, a credere che sia quella la vera, unica, traduzione di quel concetto... Insomma con la lingua si gioca. Salvo rimanerne giocati.


----------



## xeneize

Grazie per il contributo, Sun Draw.
Certo, che ci sono frasi ironiche in "ogni" (anch'io non voglio allargarmi troppo...) lingua lo so.
Volevo solamente vedere l'opinione che si poteva avere di queste frasi usate in Sardegna, nello specifico, se potessero essere capite oppure no.
È solamente per un arricchimento, per una conferma ad alcune esperienze avute (più d'una volta dicendo queste frasi a non-sardi non sono stato capito per nulla).
Ciao


----------



## claudine2006

Credo sia un uso strettamente sardo.....


----------



## irene.acler

Qui in Trentino devo dire che non si usano queste espressioni..anch'io avrei qualche difficoltà a capire che sono ironiche.
E dirò di più, per esempio la prima frase proposta da xeneize, "già mi piace poco quella ragazza...", qui si interpreterebbe in maniera letterale, è come se fosse: già mi piace poco quella ragazza, se poi ti ci metti pure te che...blablabla..
L'uso del "già" sarebbe una sorta di rafforzativo del senso letterale della frase (e in dialetto succede lo stesso: za no la me piase, se po'...).


----------



## sweetbanshee

Qui in Sicilia, non avrei avuto nessun problema a capire le frasi retoriche da te citate... anche io le uso spesso!
Una cosa che però non avrei inteso bene è l'uso del "già", almeno non totalmente: anche nelle frasi che si sentono qui all'inizio viene posto un "eh già, [...]", ma senza l'"eh" iniziale farei fatica a capirlo.
Comunque mi viene da pensare che il ruolo più importante lo giochi l'intonazione e che quindi tutti saremmo in grado di capire il tuo "già" anche senza essere sardi 

Per quanto riguarda l'uso dell'ausiliare "avere" in luogo di "essere", per me è una cosa lontana anni luce... Anche se, per esempio, qui da noi l'uso di alcuni verbi in contesti "strani" è considerato forma standard e non viene corretto (a meno che non si tratti di un contesto formale):
"Ti ho salito l'ombrello che avevi lasciato in auto"

... ed inoltre usiamo il verbo "tornare" con il significato di "riportare indietro":
"Tieni, ti ho tornato il libro"
Naturalmente queste forme derivano dritte dritte dal dialetto, che poi si è evidentemente italianizzato.. .così come per tutte le regioni!

In effetti hai ragione, io non saprei come fare senza queste piccole abitudini lessicali...


----------



## xeneize

Ciao sweetbanshee, conosco bene l'italiano di Sicilia, e quelle frasi che hai scritto tu sono standard anche da noi.....

Comunque, "salire" e "tornare" in italiano possono essere transitivi, magari come uso regionale o colloquiale.
Da noi è normale.

Quanto alle frasi, un po' mi sorprende quello che dici perchè io proprio in Sicilia ho avuto qualche problema....(con l'uso di "già" un infinità!...).
Anche noi mettiamo un "eh" spesso all'inizio delle frasi (anzi, un "ess"...), però a Palermo non si dicono e nemmeno mi capiscono bene.....
Sarà che quelli con cui parlo non vanno così bene in lingue...

Ma la sai una cosa?? avevo già notato molte più somiglianze con il vostro modo di parlare e con quello della Calabria, piuttosto che con quello di Palermo...
Non capisco proprio perchè, ma è così....(alcune parole un po' volgari comprese...).....
_Miiii, un l'avissi dittu mai_.....(beh, non lo so se è così  ).
Con Palermo, a parte per l'uso continuo di _mischino_, che abbiamo sia qui sia lì, non ho notato particolari somiglianze, invece.
L'uso di già e dell'ausiliare avere da voi non esiste, lo so...

_Salutamu _


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Una piccola domanda sul tono.
Da bresciano non capirei mai il senso della frase se detta in modo piano, cioè affermativo. 
Tuttavia non è inusuale dire qualcosa volendo significare tutt'altro se il contesto è chiaro e soprattutto se l'intonazione è palesemente ironica.
Ad esempio:
"Vieni alla festa domani?"
"Si, si! Vengo di sicuro!"
Puoi dire così ma se ad esempio l'altro sa già che tu odi andare alle feste e la tua risposta è in tono apertamente ironico, anche se dici che andrai sicuramente l'altro capirà che vuoi dire l'esatto opposto.

Quindi, come pronunciate quelle frasi in Sardegna? Il tono è apertamente ironico?


----------



## sweetbanshee

Purtroppo non parlo molto il dialetto: mia madre è veneta doc e non ha mai voluto che in casa si parlasse in una "lingua" che non riusciva compredere! Quindi non ti so esattamente dire se la frase che hai scritto è giusta, ma credo che "_Miiii, un l'avissi dittu mai" _sia abbastanza corretta 

Per quanto riguarda le discrepranze tra la tua esperienza palermitana e la mia, ti posso dire che il nostro modo di parlare (Messina & provincia) è abbastanza ibrido rispetto al resto della Sicilia: il dialetto catanese o palermitano mostra delle caratteristiche peculiari, mentre il nostro è, diciamo, un coacervo di tutte le influenze dei dialetti siciliani e un po' di quello calabrese per quanto riguarda la zona di Reggio Calabria (che ci sta proprio di fronte). Per cui, nel nostro modo di parlare - che naturalmente si avvale anche di strutture prese in prestito al dialetto- si possono trovare spunti di diversi italiani regionali tra cui anche quello calabrese, anche se le maggiori influenze derivano dal siciliano. 



Nokta Ombro said:


> Una piccola domanda sul tono.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Quindi, come pronunciate quelle frasi in Sardegna? Il tono è apertamente ironico?



Sono molto curiosa anche io ^^


----------



## xeneize

Ciao Nokta, si, il tono per noi è ironico...però noi abbiamo un "nostro" tono ironico, non ti so dire se ti suonerebbe sempre tale, dovresti ascoltare un sardo dicendoti queste frasi.....
Posso dire che noi (almeno al mio paese/nella mia zona) facciamo un uso _smodato_ di espressioni ironiche, che per esempio in Sicilia, per quante ne dicano, non si avvicinano neppure lontanamente...
Per il resto, non so proprio come parlino nelle altre zone (ossia nel _continente_, giacchè la Sicilia, come noi, non ne fa parte ).
Comunque, mi pare chiara una cosa: questo del _già_ e del _tanto già_ non vi suona proprio, però frasi ironiche, anche se magari con toni/sfumature diverse, già ne usate anche voi, come ero sicuro...

Ciao sweetbanshee, sì, già lo so che il vostro siciliano è influenzato dal calabrese, e quindi anche il vostro italiano, in parte...
Così come so delle differenze con Palermo e Catania, anche se non conosco, mi pare, nessuna espressione tipica di Messina, giacchè ci son stato solo una volta e non ho parlato con gente del posto.

Ciao e grazie


----------



## furs

Questa e' un tipico di caso di "italiano regionale" che e' ricalcato sul dialetto. In zona tutti lo capiscono, ma appena passi nella regione accanto gia' non capiscono iu'. Ci sono milioni di esempi in merito...
Nel caso specifico, devo dire che nonostante abbia una (ex) suocera sarda non avevo mai afferrato il 'vero' significato dell'espressione... e' proprio vero che non si finisce mai di imparare!


----------



## xeneize

furs said:


> Questa e' un tipico di caso di italiano regionale che e' ricalcato su un'altra lingua. In zona tutti lo capiscono, ma appena passi nella regione accanto (nel nostro caso se passi il mare) gia' non capiscono più. Ci sono milioni di esempi in merito...
> Nel caso specifico, devo dire che nonostante abbia una (ex) suocera sarda non avevo mai afferrato il 'vero' significato dell'espressione... e' proprio vero che non si finisce mai di imparare!


 
Correzione a parte , è vero che ci sono milioni di esempi di lingue a contatto e di interferenza tra di esse.
La definizione di _italiano regionale_ è corretta e accettata.


----------



## furs

Xeneize, si potrebbe discutere per secoli sul concetto di lingua e dialetto. Per me vale la classica definizione che una lingua e' un dialetto con un esercito dietro. Ergo, il sardo non e' piu' "lingua" di quanto lo sia il genovese o il veneto. Senza contare (e tu lo sai meglio di me) che non esiste UN sardo, ma INFINITI sardi....


----------



## xeneize

Furs, a parte che forse stiamo uscendo fuori tema, e poi io non ho MAI detto che il sardo sia più lingua né del genovese né del veneto, così come non è meno lingua dell'italiano né dello spagnolo. Come si dice qui, tutto fai tu...
Comunque ti sbagli Furs, le varietà sono tante, ma ora c'è un _sardo_ _ufficiale_, usato dalla regione nei documenti e nell'insegnamento, in molti casi, quindi c'è anche uno _status_ più elevato.
E comunque, non sono le varietà che impediscono a una lingua di essere tale: guarda lo spagnolo quanti dialetti ha.....Tanti quanti sono i paesi in cui si parla, anzi, di più. Ebè, non è forse lingua?...
Anche l'italiano ha tante varietà regionali, e così il tedesco, l'inglese, etc.
A poco a poco, si raggiunge una stabilizzazione sempre più forte.
Quanto alla definizione che citi, è vera, ma non corrisponde totalmente al sardo.
Quella definizione vuol dire solamente che in realtà i dialetti linguisticamente sono lingue. Per i linguisti, il veneto e il ligure, infatti, sono lingue. Poi, il riconoscimento ufficiale dipende da tante cose.
Se il popolo ligure e quello veneto non hanno preso coscienza di avere una lingua, e se lo Stato italiano non ha fatto nulla per agevolarli in questo, mi dispiace. Qui per fortuna, pur con tutti gli ostacoli che abbiamo avuto e che ancora abbiamo, e che vengono anche dall'interno, non solo dall'esterno, la presa di coscienza di avere una lingua c'è stata, l'abbiamo acquisita.
Il riconoscimento come lingua, quello c'era sempre stato. La letteratura pure.
L'ufficialità, anche se non parità con l'italiano, è arrivata.
Dunque, per fortuna, non manca niente.
Se non appunto, crescere nel riconoscimento, nella parità, etc...
Speriamo poco a poco di farlo...
Abbiamo alcune piccole soddisfazioni, come quella di essere la più antica lingua neolatina, esistente da assai prima del latino stesso (dell'italiano non ne parliamo...). Il sardo esiste dalla _notte dei tempi_, e, a me personalmente, questo pensiero mi dà i brividi. A volte mi chiedo come abbiamo fatto a resistere.
Non abbiamo l'esercito, è vero, ma abbiamo la bandiera 
Saluti


----------

